#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 被龍所站領的村子???

## DDdragon

好久沒來這邊發話題啦XD

工作真的很忙很忙呢

不過今天再看某部卡通的時候~聽到了上面那些關鍵字~

當然啦~ 龍占領一塊土地~ 上頭可能有城堡啦~城鎮啦~

如今是一個小村子0W0

你會對那個村子做什麼呢XD

當然動畫中是說"龍占領那個村子~"

但其實是守護那個村子呢~

如果今天你占領了一個村子你會想做什麼=W=???

每個月獻上一位女子當食物?

強迫村子進貢你??????

還是當作捕捉勇者的陷阱?!

很多很多啦XD

你會怎麼做哩~

----------


## 迷思

為什麼分類是繪圖?

如果說能得到什麼好處，
大概只有定期的進貢和美女，
但是為了避免自己和一位自私的國王一樣，
必須為這座城鎮做些什麼。
這個部份讓我思考很久，
很顯然的我不想做一座城鎮的守護者，
所以我決定找一位路過的勇者說：
「這位勇者，你的旅途已經到了終點，
只要你對我付出一萬枚金幣，
你就能得到一整座城鎮當作你冒險的獎賞。」

----------


## DDdragon

> 為什麼分類是繪圖?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 劃面東西太多害我按錯了XD

馬上改進@@

我有幾位龍友則是說 =..= 沒有插電的冰箱........

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

是我的話，我大概會在這座城留下一些印象。

大概像那種海賊王那樣，為了拿到懸賞金，而不斷來找你挑戰。

因為跟其他龍或一些騎士打，能增加戰鬥經驗。
最好的話，可以給村子的人留下好印象，

至少可以請他們多少幫忙，
(但是這樣就不會有龍或人找你挑戰了嗎？

總而言之，就是沒想太多，因為我的龍格，並不是這麼壞，
會威脅，也不太敢會強迫。

----------


## shiningdracon

大概會像SPORE那樣玩吧
培養一個文明，引導牠們進入新時代
指導牠們耕種、外出狩獵、征戰
看著自己的村子越來越大，最後成為一個國家
然後在這個國家里發行紙幣，金子統一存放在龍穴
自己整天趴在金堆上睡覺~

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

佔領村子嗎？

恩..........

（點選村民：「有何指教？」（再點選旁邊的果樹叢，村民：［糧草徵收員。］）

接著再點選城鎮中心升級到封建時代？（喂，完全不對吧？）

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

說真的，佔領村莊好像也沒甚麼好玩的，不過增加一些入跟食物來源應該是很好的選擇。
不然就是等著笨蛋勇者來挑戰，或是幫助村民最後變成一座活雕像被供奉著。（天哪。）

還是在附近可以棲息的地方邊挖鼻屎邊看人們互相征伐算了。

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

佔領人類的村落
除了利益或是遊戲性質以外
拓展棲所、掠奪物資、單純心情不好搞破壞
好像比較難想出其他的目的了

不過，為什麼龍就不直接抓走人質，要求贖金比較省事呢？
佔領人類的村落與威脅別人要定期來自己的巢來供奉的差別在於？
我認為其中一個可能是龍和人有某種關係存在吧
龍提供知識、力量；人也給予龍金子、食物。
如果兩者之間取得一個良好的平衡，應該是不錯的結果
那如果說用佔領感覺又不太適合了

----------


## 亮羽

我真的很沒領導能力
所以我大概會讓給別人吧
我只要當大臣就好
但是國王要聽我的!(炸

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

恩....看到文章猶豫了很久
所以為了賺金幣就進來囉嗦一下(被巴屎


糟糕，我又不小心認真了(被打)

    說起來這篇文章是以*"已經佔領了"*一座村子作為假設前提
並依此假設為基礎來進行未來想像。

老實說我本身並不喜歡侵略、佔領等行為...即使那是正當或非正當、該做或不該做的行為。
所以我並不會去佔領一個村子
"他們想做甚麼就讓他們去吧。與我何干？"
即使最後他們想反過來攻擊我......那也無所謂。
因為既然我是一個"有能力使用絕對武力"侵占一個村子的龍(只是我並不想這麼做)
當然也有能力將"前來侵犯我"的入侵者通通消滅。(正色

...好像有點離題了。
但若以*"居住範圍內有一個村落"*為前提....
我會以"保持友好"為基礎進行交涉跟生活。
在不然就"保持距離"，否則不到最後絕對不使用武力。
既然是"相對強大的力量"，更應該瞭解使用的時機。

力量應該是基於保護而破壞，而非基於破壞而破壞。    
    


好啦，前面說太多了，沒興趣的就當作我沒說過(被打
不知道這麼容易認真會不會被討厭呢.....(茶

如果我手底下真的有一座被我佔領的城鎮....
第一件事就是好好建設吧。發展基礎建設、強化農業基礎、工業基礎、軍事防禦.....
接著吸引外族人士居住，包含非人類以外的居民，並融合血統，創造出獸人國度....(喂！
然後...(以下5千萬字省略)...從此發展成以龍族為首的國家(噴

(遭拖滅

----------


## kl122002

占領一塊土地後...

從這裡割一道主要幹道, 市中心由井子街口發展商業,
低密度住宅區先在 市中心開始, 之後換成高密度.
河的下方當士業和處料處現場, 中段耕作, 上游建大水閒發電,
村子變成小城市了, 提高各種課稅,
建學院, 醫院, 大會堂, 博物館, 教堂, 政府辦公大樓, 議會, 
把公主/王子從城堡裡轟出去. 城堡變成旅遊觀點, 建機揚和大碼頭吸引遊客, 
大馬路塞車嗎? 去建鐵路, 更大的公路...
再發展, 用錢買起鄰村繼續...

不過在這些之前, 還是先給我一個辦公的地方.  
 (好像在玩模擬城市  :jcdragon-idle:  )

----------


## 許狼中將

中將的話，可能會發展這個村子吧！
試著把小鄉村變成大城市，除了民生建設之外…
還要購買最新的武器和構築要塞來防衛這個城市。
廣招專業人才來這裡發展各式各樣的產業，而在此同時也不忘保護自然。
遴選有賢能的人來擔任政府官員，修訂法律和外交方針。
當城市利益受到衝突和威脅時，使用外交途經和政治壓力去解決，盡可能不要去使用軍隊。

這樣感覺好像在玩經營模擬遊戲一樣…

----------


## 棘刺

老實說，我也很不喜歡用武力強奪一個村子。

除非是人類導致所需，我才會用這種方式。

當搶奪後，就會引發外來者來侵略，而村民又壓迫在這壓力下生活。

我臨願當自由自在的龍，不侵犯他人。ｗｗ

而且，就算搶奪這村莊，還是有外見義勇為的勇者前來。

不如省掉這麻煩吧（汗

----------


## 阿翔

其實基本上我會把村子管理得很好，
然後還給人類自己飛走=w=
因為~村子沒什麼好啦，不覺得會有很多的財寶，
龍都喜歡捲在大堆大堆的財寶上睡覺嘛~
村子就是牛羊多一點，其實對龍來說都沒差。
而且如果我做出強迫村子進貢、殺人這些可怕的事情的話，
也只會增加人類對龍的怨恨嘛。
所以~我大概會把村子中的動物都管理得井井有條，
之後還給人類自己飛走吧~XD

----------


## 影曲

先聚集信仰者

然後把信仰者培養成狂信者

再把狂信者培養成代言人

之後賦予他們龍的力，接著征服全世界

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

我大概占不到村子了吧= =(都被占光光了> <)
幫村民解決問題
當然~要給我錢(大約每月50000元)
至少留個好印象
才不會被村民私底下說壞話吧!
我是這麼覺得

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

佔領一個村子會做什麼....

當然是不管他任其發展

畢竟我不喜歡管太多的事

當然如過發生會滅村情況時

會出來阻止並排除敵人

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

我之所以會想去佔領一個村子是因為？

食物來源？不需要啊 我只要游擊戰襲擊牧民的財產就好了（喂

好啦 也可以自己狩獵 龍的存在會自然地聚集怪物變成食物(某小說設定

使用龍之恐懼術(這是本能)把他們定住就可以享用大餐\r

金幣嘛...搶完就飛走好像也不用佔領 而且我只喜歡金幣 其他寶石還好

那會是因為什麼？ 村民惹到我？那我就直接夷平...(喂

喔喔 綁架戰略要地 然後向王國要求贖金？

那會被來送死的冒險者煩死的

所以結論是 我要去佔領村子 絕對不會讓人發現我的真實身份


那佔領的理由？ 可能只是為了好玩(?

啊 或是該村有綁架和奴隸獸人以及交易獸人(獸口販賣？) 為了把他們釋放？


可能會殺死原來的村長(只剩下灰)再用變形術變成村長的樣子...最簡單的佔領法(?

反對的人...都給我消失吧...  :jcdragon-bad:

----------


## 亮羽

等一下!
我有新點子了!
龍族崇拜!
沒錯!
加蓋龍族的聖堂!
(內附帥氣的龍神雕象!不強迫信仰但很有權威)
再加創一對炎龍之騎士團!
形成龍族殖民的文化特色!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

佔領村子阿....還得想想為什麼要佔領一個人類村子，
蒼我大概不會這麼做吧，

不過似乎也挺有趣的，教導那些人們發展一下，
有敵人攻擊時幫忙防禦，讓村民對蒼我產生好感~

感覺好像在玩模擬經營類的遊戲阿XD

----------


## 極東馴龍者

看占領此村的理由吧!!!!

應該會想在此村莊留下偉大的歷史!!!哈哈XDD

覺得女人有點太那個了點....

----------


## 奇比斯克

我那麼小隻的龍 占領一個村子很簡單 擄獲村人的心
至於想幹甚麼 就是~~~ 跟村裡的孩子一起玩樂啦^^
這很棒耶~ 但如版大所說的 只有三個選擇的話 我會選.....

1每個月獻上一位女子當食物? 

2強迫村子進貢你?????? 

3還是當作捕捉勇者的陷阱?! 

第2個 強迫村子進貢你  天天吃喝玩樂拉撒睡都有人照料 這也不錯耶 [空想中

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

占領村莊就是一定要有穩定的食物來源啦!所以必須點選村民:[農夫][伐木工]
點選村民建造木牆,村民:[建築工!]
咳...然後要保護村莊以免飯碗被砸,不然還要做甚麼?

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

如果獥佔領了村子...

--以下為幻想--

選取村民→建築農田→升級成封建時代
→蓋兵工廠→蓋軍營→（以下省略）

最後升級成帝王時代→統一全世界

--以上為幻想--

最後可能會發現獥在村子裡到處蹦蹦跳跳的玩耍吧 (?)

----------


## 亞格雷特

哈哈哈~~~咳!咳!咳!
當然是每天跟村民把自己想要的東西都送過來
吃喝都有人送

另外在當村子的保鑣
這麼好的村子怎麼可以讓它不見呢?

----------


## 08

把村子燒燒燒  燒個精光!!  ((笑   這樣一定很爽  ((迷:你瘋了嗎??

----------


## 暗影之牙

開玩笑～
當然是開始玩養成遊戲拉！

---正經---

應該會當守護龍之類的吧

你養我，我保護你這樣(?
你得罪我，我燒你全家(诶?

----------


## ma星云

模擬城市
當然是發展村子嘛(*為了更多的上貢*)
之後就是放著不管了

----------


## 莽騰龍

果然還是按照策略遊戲那樣發展吧XDDD（別龍都講過啦你真沒新意orz

----------


## 小藍龍

我會默默的守護這個村子
只有最初在這個村子裡的人類知道我而已
但是我最希望能夠自己建立村莊
不要佔領別人的
如果真要選我選第2個好了

----------


## 狼の寂

嗯…雖然小寂不是龍
可是如果小寂的話應該會選擇守護那個村子，然後與人類和平相處(我說你呀...
教導他們許多有關大自然的事
獎善除惡(?
然後載一些人在空中飛，讓他們體驗飛行的感覺
總覺得自己有一種莫名的，想被人類馴服，當寵物或是座騎的感覺...=w= (大誤
但是前提是要是咱認同的對象  ，嗯…這點最重要
以上純粹為小寂的幻想...(別管我

----------


## 凔藍

佔領村子的話敝龍會選擇在村子的某處劃分出一個禁區
然後自己躲在裡面幾乎不出現在村民們的眼前
只有當初佔領時見過敝龍的老人們知道敝龍
村子被攻打時敝龍暗中幫忙就好
永遠不現身在村民面前
當然統治權依舊在敝龍手上
敝龍會選個村長下達敝龍的命令
但只有偶爾才會下達命令
且頻率也越來越少
終至成為被人遺忘的傳說

希望哪天會有屠龍者來到這裡發現在老人間流傳的故事~呵呵

----------

